# Ode to the Longwing



## closerlook

pebble grain variety:


----------



## maximar

*Love the pebble.*








[/URL]
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/dsc05506.jpg/[/IMG]

JPress LWB
absolutely love them. the lady at press told me that they are the same as the thom browne LWB made by trickers.
the only issue is that they are big on me. soon to be on ebay or thrift exchange.


----------



## closerlook

Very nice. 
I would really like it if everyone would post theirs from the WFAYW thread. That way we can get a stockpile in this location, just as we have on the other ode threads (tassle, LHS, bit).
I've seen some sharp cigar LWBs around this forum.


----------



## maximar

maximar said:


> JPress LWB
> absolutely love them. the lady at press told me that they are the same as the thom browne LWB made by trickers.
> the only issue is that they are big on me. soon to be on ebay or thrift exchange.


how do i shrink the image? sorry for the gigantic size :crazy:


----------



## Got Shell?

I am down to just a lowly Alden black shell longwing. I'll see if I can dig out a few pics from the archive. Good idea for the thread, I hope Doctor Damage will chime in, although somehow I don't think longwings are his thing.


----------



## Got Shell?

A #8 pair of Aldens I once had:


----------



## Got Shell?

A couple shots of my black shell Aldens:


----------



## closerlook

Got Shell?
What happened to your color 8 pair?


----------



## Got Shell?

I sold them. I think I was funding another purchase...I may get another pair in the future, but I've got a pair of Darlton dark cognac shell wingtips which work nicely for most situations and I prefer brown to #8.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Florsheim Imperials, Made in the USA variety.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Florshiem, recent. (Made in India)


----------



## Doctor Damage

Got Shell? said:


> Good idea for the thread, I hope Doctor Damage will chime in, although somehow I don't think longwings are his thing.


This is indeed a good idea for a thread. I have a s***load of photos which I can post, although some I've sent on to other people on other forums (cough, cough) and some of which I've posted in my facebook account (out of sheer boredom). Unfortunately Imageshack doesn't want to work with my 56K dialup modem anymore, so I haven't been posting photos here lately.

Is it just me, or does Alden use a thicker shell cordovan than AE (on their respective longwings)?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Doctor Damage said:


> This is indeed a good idea for a thread. I have a s***load of photos which I can post, although some I've sent on to other people on other forums (cough, cough) and some of which I've posted in my facebook account (out of sheer boredom). Unfortunately Imageshack doesn't want to work with my 56K dialup modem anymore, so I haven't been posting photos here lately.
> 
> Is it just me, or does Alden use a thicker shell cordovan than AE (on their respective longwings)?


I don't know about thicker but Aldens definitely look better out of the box.

Would you determine this by looking at the thickness of the wing?


----------



## closerlook

Adam S,
I wonder this too. 
One would think the thickness of the cordovan used to make the wing would be the same as the upper. But one really can't know for sure. 
I say this, because on a pair of my wingtip boots, the tongue, also cordovan, is actually quite thin.


----------



## Cardinals5

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/longwings001.jpg/

My longwing collection

Top row:
No name chocolate longwings
Hanover LB Sheppard shells
Florsheim Imperials
Florsheim Royal Imperial shells

Bottom Row
Brassboot suede
Florsheim imperials
Florsheim kenmoors
Foot-So-Port spectators


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/longwings001.jpg/
> 
> My longwing collection
> 
> Top row:
> No name chocolate longwings
> Hanover LB Sheppard shells
> Florsheim Imperials
> Florsheim Royal Imperial shells
> 
> Bottom Row
> Brassboot suede
> Florsheim imperials
> Florsheim kenmoors
> Foot-So-Port spectators


very nice collection


----------



## maximar

*great collection*



Cardinals5 said:


> https://img682.imageshack.us/i/longwings001.jpg/
> 
> My longwing collection
> 
> Top row:
> No name chocolate longwings
> Hanover LB Sheppard shells
> Florsheim Imperials
> Florsheim Royal Imperial shells
> 
> Bottom Row
> Brassboot suede
> Florsheim imperials
> Florsheim kenmoors
> Foot-So-Port spectators


A very impressive collection. :aportnoy: Where are the two tones made? Is the company still around?


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, Uncle Mac. What this thread needs is pictures of your collection of Alden shell longwings.


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton pebble grains:





































Nettleton shell longwings that aren't mine any longer:


----------



## Doctor Damage

AdamsSutherland said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does Alden use a thicker shell cordovan than AE (on their respective longwings)?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about thicker but Aldens definitely look better out of the box.
> 
> Would you determine this by looking at the thickness of the wing?
Click to expand...

I'm thinking of the overhead comparison photos posted in that big Alden longwing vs AE longwing thread. The Alden shell looked thicker. I will try to find the photo.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Sebago "Seabury" double-sole longwing brogues. Apparently a Europe-only model, which I think is disappointing since it looks like a great low-cost winter brogue. Quality looks to be around Footjoy level. These come in several calfskin variations and either leather or dainite soles.

https://img718.imageshack.us/i/bizi9tqbwkkgrhqihdwes97.jpg/
https://img191.imageshack.us/i/bizioqmkkgrhqehd8escw50.jpg/
https://img689.imageshack.us/i/bizjbogwkkgrhqyhdergc2j.jpg/
https://img52.imageshack.us/i/bizjh3gcgkkgrhquhdmesbd.jpg/
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/bizjd2qmkkgrhqmheues9e6.jpg/
https://img714.imageshack.us/i/bizjggb2kkgrhqihc4es80v.jpg/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


> Nettleton pebble grains:


This is now the second pair of shoes you have inspired me to emulate!!

Stop it, would you??


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> A very impressive collection. :aportnoy: Where are the two tones made? Is the company still around?


The vintage longwing spectators are by an old shoe company named "Foot-So-Port" and made in the USA (Wisconsin). They are still in business and sell mainly orthopedic footwear now. Here's their most recent longwing offering: (https://www.footsoport.com/products/shoe_detail.aspx?sid=5)


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is now the second pair of shoes you have inspired me to emulate!!
> 
> Stop it, would you??


How and where does AlanC come upon all of those NOS Nettleton marvels(!)? :icon_scratch: With the proper interrogation techniques (ever heard of water-boarding?), I'll bet we could persuade him to give up the answers to those questions!


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> The vintage longwing spectators are by an old shoe company named "Foot-So-Port" and made in the USA (Wisconsin). They are still in business and sell mainly orthopedic footwear now. Here's their most recent longwing offering: (https://www.footsoport.com/products/shoe_detail.aspx?sid=5)


What an unfortunate name for a company! I assume they wanted the prospective customer to hear "Foot Support". Unfortunately, I hear "Foot So Port(ly)".


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:



> How and where does AlanC come upon all of those NOS Nettleton marvels(!)?


Alan is a black hole that sucks up all the good stuff off eBay.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Three variations on the Sebago Seabury.

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img7778.jpg/

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img8347style23190seabur.jpg/

https://img407.imageshack.us/i/img8348style23697seabur.jpg/


----------



## ds23pallas

Doctor Damage said:


> Sebago "Seabury" double-sole longwing brogues. Apparently a Europe-only model, which I think is disappointing since it looks like a great low-cost winter brogue. Quality looks to be around Footjoy level. These come in several calfskin variations and either leather or dainite soles.


DD,

Do you know the country of manufacture for these Sebagos? I would imagine the Dominican Republic as with the loafers and boat shoes, but I'm not sure of that.


----------



## dport86

For a great period shoe, dated to 1964, check out this ebay auction. Too bad the price is so high for a BA Mason (mail order midrange shoe). In fact, it's not even the Executive Imperial line Mason built to compete with the Florsheim Imperial, it's their midrange line with rubber heel, non-oak bark sole and ugly seam inside the heel, like mid-range Hanovers. Not the most elegant last either. 

So I'll keep looking for my vintage Florsheim NOS shells (8D/8E anyone?) but in the meantime, a great dated time capsule to see one of these from the golden age--1964:


----------



## Pentheos

dport86 said:


> For a great period shoe, dated to 1964, check out this ebay auction. Too bad the price is so high for a BA Mason (mail order midrange shoe). In fact, it's not even the Executive Imperial line Mason built to compete with the Florsheim Imperial, it's their midrange line with rubber heel, non-oak bark sole and ugly seam inside the heel, like mid-range Hanovers. Not the most elegant last either.
> 
> So I'll keep looking for my vintage Florsheim NOS shells (8D/8E anyone?) but in the meantime, a great dated time capsule to see one of these from the golden age--1964:


Still pretty nice looking for being 46 years old. I don't think the price is awful.


----------



## chacend

> So I'll keep looking for my vintage Florsheim NOS shells (8D/8E anyone?)


If that's your size you'll have some competition from a few of us around here!


----------



## dport86

chacend said:


> If that's your size you'll have some competition from a few of us around here!


As I know too well!


----------



## Doctor Damage

ds23pallas said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sebago "Seabury" double-sole longwing brogues. Apparently a Europe-only model, which I think is disappointing since it looks like a great low-cost winter brogue. Quality looks to be around Footjoy level. These come in several calfskin variations and either leather or dainite soles.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the country of manufacture for these Sebagos? I would imagine the Dominican Republic as with the loafers and boat shoes, but I'm not sure of that.
Click to expand...

I don't know, but I imagine they are made someplace like that. They look fairly solid, although the uppers are clearly "corrected grain" and the soles rather low-grade leather. They'd probably be good for a Canadian winter, though.

I can't remember if I sent Sebago an email about these shoes. Somehow my memory tells me they are available in Europe only, which makes no sense at all. Maybe I will contact them (I've found them to be quite helpful in the past regarding other questions).


----------



## CBtoNYC

dport86 said:


> For a great period shoe, dated to 1964, check out this ebay auction. Too bad the price is so high for a BA Mason (mail order midrange shoe). In fact, it's not even the Executive Imperial line Mason built to compete with the Florsheim Imperial, it's their midrange line with rubber heel, non-oak bark sole and ugly seam inside the heel, like mid-range Hanovers. Not the most elegant last either.
> 
> So I'll keep looking for my vintage Florsheim NOS shells (8D/8E anyone?) but in the meantime, a great dated time capsule to see one of these from the golden age--1964:


Interesting to look at. Agree that they are less elegant in both construction/finishing and shape than the Florsheim Imperials I have seen.


----------



## chacend

*My new Longwings*

I've added the 3 pairs of Longwings below to my shoe rotation in the last month. 2 Pairs of AE MacNeils (seconds from the shoebank) and a pair of Hanover LB Sheppard Signatures. Still holding out on the shells mostly because I can't get the Alden Barrie last to fit right so I'll probably eventually go with AE.

From left to right:
AE MacNeil in Black Calf (not polished cobbler)
AE MacNeil in Brown Calf
Hanover LB Sheppard in brown grain


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sweet Lordy, Chacend - that's an instant classic collection:aportnoy: I knew you were on the hunt, but didn't realize you'd bagged such prey.


----------



## Green3

Are the Brown MacNeil's the ones offered through Lands End?


----------



## mjo_1

^LOVE those brown Macneils! Great collection.


Best,

Michael


----------



## NoVaguy

Here are the two I currently wear

https://img163.imageshack.us/i/longwings1.jpg/
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/longwings2.jpg/

Black is Florsheim Royal Imperials, Tan is Cortina from Ron Rider's ebay page.

I used to own the AE MacNeil in Black Pebble and Burgundy Shell (but sold them off - no excuse for the black, but the burgundy shell was the wrong size - a gamble on the E width fitting my D foot, which it did, but not quite so well)


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those Cortinas are quite interesting in both shape and texture - I'm going to have to investigate further.


----------



## chacend

Green3 said:


> Are the Brown MacNeil's the ones offered through Lands End?


I'm not sure if they are or not. As of now both the brown and black calf are only available through Land's End but the black calf are coming from AE in the spring. I got both pairs as seconds from the AE shoebank. The salesman told me that sometimes you can get things through the shoebank that were never offered. Sometimes they make a run for demo purchases. Case in point--the black ones have the combo heal like is shown on Lands End but the brown ones don't.


----------



## Pentheos

My current line-up:










L to R

Vintage Dexter (?) brown pebblegrain LWB (from Ebay, $12)
Vintage no-name LWB (NOS from Ebay, $7)
Vintage Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan LWB (from rebel122)

I hope to augment my collection with some of the new offerings from AE, and as thrifting and Ebay permits.


----------



## Pentheos

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I assume that every shoe manufacturer made their longwings just a bit differently. Probably most distinctive to each shoemaker will be the pattern of the brogueing on the toe.

That said, I wonder if we could put together a catalog of toe brogue designs from the past to the present. It might prove for an interesting show, and would help some of us who have no-name shoes establish their pedigrees. It would, moreover, help in buying off of Ebay.


----------



## chacend

Pentheos said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I assume that every shoe manufacturer made their longwings just a bit differently. Probably most distinctive to each shoemaker will be the pattern of the brogueing on the toe.
> 
> That said, I wonder if we could put together a catalog of toe brogue designs from the past to the present. It might prove for an interesting show, and would help some of us who have no-name shoes establish their pedigrees. It would, moreover, help in buying off of Ebay.


The brogueing on my AE and Hanover versions is almost identical.


----------



## Cardinals5

I agree that in many cases the brouging patterns are very similar, but similar is not identical and so there may be some value in documenting the different patterns. I also just compared a pair of no-name dark brown longwings (surprisingly good quality, nice details) with my AE MacNeils and there's only one brouging "dot" difference. Because of such similarity, I think the best way to proceed would be to make accurate "dot drawings" of the brouging and then scan them. Dot drawings, however, may be impractical and so close up pictures of the brouging may be more feasible. In either case, I'm all for attempting to create a "catalog" of old/new longwing brouge patterns.

Shall we have a separate thread or just use this one?


----------



## Pentheos

I think it is a safe bet that no two companies would ever share the same brogueing "stamp" (I assumed the pattern is stamped into the toe cap while it is still flat?), but a company might have different "stamps" over the years.

I thus suspect that a 1960s MacNeil would be stamped differently than a 2010 MacNeil, but no MacNeil would ever have the same stamp as, say, a Nettleton.

I do think a separate thread would be nice. I'll bet many people would contribute photos. I'm not so sure about sketches.

I think that just looking at patterns and how they developed over the years would be interesting. There probably aren't so many no-name floating around that need ID'ing (though Cardinal and I both seem to have a pair).

A note about the no-names: it isn't that the name has worn off through a previous owner's wear; my no-names were NOS and seem never to have had a name at all! (Which means, I suppose, that they were low quality in 1970---but probably that means they're very high quality by today's standards of shoe construction.)


----------



## Pentheos

chacend said:


> The brogueing on my AE and Hanover versions is almost identical.


Yes, I noticed...but not 100% identical, right?


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> I do think a separate thread would be nice. I'll bet many people would contribute photos. I'm not so sure about sketches.
> 
> I think that just looking at patterns and how they developed over the years would be interesting. There probably aren't so many no-name floating around that need ID'ing (though Cardinal and I both seem to have a pair).
> 
> A note about the no-names: it isn't that the name has worn off through a previous owner's wear; my no-names were NOS and seem never to have had a name at all! (Which means, I suppose, that they were low quality in 1970---but probably that means they're very high quality by today's standards of shoe construction.)


Sounds like a plan Pentheos. I don't have close ups of my longwing brouge patterns right now, but will take some tomorrow night.

I think I have two pair of no-name longwings - one pair is decent corrected-grain that I wear for rainy days because they have a hard rubber sole, but the second pair is as you describe - calfskin with decent construction from the 1970s, but would probably be considered very good quality today (not quite AE, but better than current Florsheim/J&M).


----------



## chacend

Pentheos said:


> Yes, I noticed...but not 100% identical, right?


Right, not identical. Pattern is the same but the smaller holes are bigger on the AE than on the Hanover


----------



## closerlook




----------



## velomane

closerlook said:


>


Winn Perry? Very nice, whatever they are.


----------



## AlanC

Gorgeous Alden longwings that Tom at . I love the suede ones.


----------



## closerlook

The suede pair is awesome.


----------



## dwebber18

That suede is fantastic. Here is my first but not last pair. Vintage Florsheim Imperials in dark brown alipine grain v-cleat


----------



## Doctor Damage

I tried on the AE MacNeil today and found it does not fit me at all. Damn. I guess I won't be getting those pebble-grains this spring.


----------



## dport86

If MacNeil's don't fit, try vintage Florsheim or Alden. Fit is very different. Like you, loved myMacNeil's but couldn't wear'em.


----------



## Doctor Damage

dport86 said:


> If MacNeil's don't fit, try vintage Florsheim or Alden. Fit is very different. Like you, loved my MacNeil's but couldn't wear'em.


I might do that one day (new Aldens), but I already have two pairs of Cheaney double-sole longwings in scotchgrain, so I'm okay for a while. That #7 last is really strange though. It reminded me of the last used by Dack's for their original made-in-Canada longwings.


----------



## srivats

dport86 said:


> If MacNeil's don't fit, try vintage Florsheim or Alden. Fit is very different. Like you, loved myMacNeil's but couldn't wear'em.


+1. Same here, can wear vintage florshiem and alden but not MacNeil.


----------



## gman-17

srivats said:


> +1. Same here, can wear vintage florshiem and alden but not MacNeil.


Funny I have these discussions with LD all the time. I am the reverse, I have trouble finding Alden's which fit me. :crazy:


----------



## srivats

gman-17 said:


> Funny I have these discussions with LD all the time. I am the reverse, I have trouble finding Alden's which fit me. :crazy:


We must have different kind of feet. Who knew!! :icon_smile_big:

To be honest, I have not tried all the possible widths in Macneil. I'll do that when I visit a city that has a proper AE showroom.

Have you tried alden's hampton/trubalance lasts?


----------



## gman-17

srivats said:


> We must have different kind of feet. Who knew!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> To be honest, I have not tried all the possible widths in Macneil. I'll do that when I visit a city that has a proper AE showroom.
> 
> Have you tried alden's hampton/trubalance lasts?


I don't know. I had 3 pairs of Alden shells which I got rid ot  because they never felt quite right. When I last had my feet measured at the AE store, i wat told I am between a 9 and 9.5 (gotta figure that is like .125") for some reason the AEs work. I had my MacNeils on yesterday and I can wear those all day. There are some Alden's I like and would wear if i could ever get them to fit the way AEs do for me.


----------



## closerlook

Maybe I should try the Mcneil.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery maker brown longwings. These seem to be full grain calf (I'm still confused sometimes) as a drop of water makes a mark and then disappears when dry whereas a drop of water on corrected grain usually just sits on the surface. I presume, then, they are lower quality calf because of their creasing tendencies. They just look very shiny because I just polished them before their debut on this thread.

Pentheos and I both have a pair of mystery maker longwings and would appreciate any help in IDing the makers. The quality of these is just a notch below Florsheim Imperials and that type, but there are no identifying marks anywhere on the shoes.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> I don't know. I had 3 pairs of Alden shells which I got rid ot  because they never felt quite right. When I last had my feet measured at the AE store, i wat told I am between a 9 and 9.5 (gotta figure that is like .125") for some reason the AEs work. I had my MacNeils on yesterday and I can wear those all day. There are some Alden's I like and would wear if i could ever get them to fit the way AEs do for me.


G, if you ever need someone to take on those Aldens that don't fit...I'm your man!


----------



## gman-17

rgrossicone said:


> G, if you ever need someone to take on those Aldens that don't fit...I'm your man!


RG I wish I had been on this board when I got rid of them I would have given them to you gratis. I gave them to goodwill--never even took the tax deduction. Would have been happy to know they had a good home.


----------



## rgrossicone

gman-17 said:


> RG I wish I had been on this board when I got rid of them I would have given them to you gratis. I gave them to goodwill--never even took the tax deduction. Would have been happy to know they had a good home.


I'm sure they did find a good home...most who shop Goodwill either really know their stuff, or really need...either way, you did good!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Sebago "Seabury" double-sole longwing brogues. Apparently a Europe-only model, which I think is disappointing since it looks like a great low-cost winter brogue...


Europe only:



> _Thank you for your inquiry. The Seabury model is only available in Europe. We have no plans, at this time, to add it to our North American collection.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Consumer Relations
> Wolverine, Bates, Sebago, CAT footwear a division of
> Wolverine World Wide Canada_


----------



## velomane

Doctor Damage said:


> Europe only:
> _Thank you for your inquiry. The Seabury model is only available in Europe. We have no plans, at this time, to add it to our North American collection.
> 
> Best regards,_


Hmm, seems to me, the proper reply should have been: "...no plans for North America, but if you know your size, we'd be happy to sell you a pair".

I guess you're going to have to order from a French site, or, better yet, cross the pond and pick up a couple pairs... one for you, and another for me, right?

Mike


----------



## Got Shell?

I want to see some whiskey, cigar, and revello! This thread is developing nicely though.


----------



## srivats

Got Shell? said:


> I want to see some whiskey, cigar, and revello! This thread is developing nicely though.


I've been wanting to post mine ... time for a photoshoot tomorrow!


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> I want to see some whiskey, cigar, and revello! This thread is developing nicely though.


Here are Alden cigar and ravello LWB for you:


















.
.


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ Hate the cigar, love the Ravello.


----------



## Doctor Damage

velomane said:


> Hmm, seems to me, the proper reply should have been: "...no plans for North America, but if you know your size, we'd be happy to sell you a pair".


You'd think that would the the Right Answer To That Question, wouldn't you? Especially considering that Crew and Land's End are selling big thumper shoes, plus the whole "clunky American shoe" fashion trend currently gripping the minds of the bright young fashionistas. Good job, Sebago. Way to keep on top of the game.


----------



## Doctor Damage

J Crew is selling some pre-distressed Alden longwings, plus some longwings from a brand called Gifford. Nice options, I suppose, for those of you who know your sizes.

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/shoes.jsp


----------



## Got Shell?

AAF, those are amazing. If I had to pick, I'd probably go for cigar, since I think it would match better. Revello is a very unique color, I'd think it would be tough to find a belt to match it, even in calfskin.


----------



## Got Shell?

click on that link and look at the Gifford cordovan penny loafers, if it weren't for the price, I'd think maybe they were shell from the pics. The leather is pretty shiny, probably just cg though.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> AAF, those are amazing. If I had to pick, I'd probably go for cigar, since I think it would match better. Revello is a very unique color, I'd think it would be tough to find a belt to match it, even in calfskin.


Thanks! Cigar is indeed very nice, that is, as long as you don't run into Doctor Damage 

As for coordinating a belt to ravello, I found a calfskin belt at JAB that comes darn close. It was labeled as "brown" but it really works well. Don't go by any photos on their web site, though, since you won't believe me. And, no, I didn't pay full price for it.
.
.


----------



## Got Shell?

You must have caught one of those rare JAB sales. Maybe I'll get a pair of ravello shells sometime. I'd really like a pair of chukkas or longwings. I've got LHS's and plaintoes in whiskey, so I wouldn't want those in ravello since it is next to whiskey on the Alden shell color wheel.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Got Shell? said:


> You must have caught one of those rare JAB sales. Maybe I'll get a pair of ravello shells sometime. I'd really like a pair of chukkas or longwings. I've got LHS's and plaintoes in whiskey, so I wouldn't want those in ravello since it is next to whiskey on the Alden shell color wheel.


If you do like all the shell colors it's nice to have at least one of each, and I agree about trying to spread the similar colors across different models if you can.
.
.


----------



## closerlook

I can't decide if I would more like to try the Alden Long Wing in Cigar ( I have color #8 already) or the Allen Edmonds Macneil for variety and a sleeker look, which is also rather brown despite that it is called burgundy.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Closerlook- Which pair is more comfortable?

Those AldenxJ.Crew look especially bulbous at the toe. Is it me or is it a funny angle?


----------



## closerlook

AS:
Hard to say.
I haven't been able to try the AE on yet, but it does appear to have a much smaller toe box. So that would be a factor.


----------



## Cardinals5

Doctor Damage said:


> J Crew is selling some pre-distressed Alden longwings, plus some longwings from a brand called Gifford. Nice options, I suppose, for those of you who know your sizes.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/shoes.jsp


javascript:void(0);

Here's the "Gifford" ($285) "A shoe worth shining" according to the JCrew website.

My question - what kind of hybrid design is this? Half regular wingtip/half longwing?

Personally, I'm not a fan. I was looking for suede longwings a while back and came across the Gifford suede winglong (my new name for this design) and even for $158 I decided to look elsewhere.


----------



## Got Shell?

I have to agree, I also couldn't figure out what style this shoe is. It's like a wingtip and longwing had a fugly baby.


----------



## well-kept

It essentially follows the design of the original "Balmoral", although I agree it misses the mark. Alden once made a similar shoe, as a balmoral, oddly enough, and not a blucher, which was copied as a special make-up - when, last year? - for several members of this forum, through Leather Soul.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> https://javascript<b></b>:void(0);
> 
> Here's the "Gifford" ($285) "A shoe worth shining" according to the JCrew website.
> 
> My question - what kind of hybrid design is this? Half regular wingtip/half longwing?
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan. I was looking for suede longwings a while back and came across the Gifford suede winglong (my new name for this design) and even for $158 I decided to look elsewhere.


I've seen it in person.
Its not a well made shoe, IMHO.
It also has a rubber sole.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's an odd duck alright!!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

closerlook said:


>


Winn Perry. Ah yes a cute little shop about ten blocks form my home in Portland, Oregon.

The young man who own it has put together a very nice selection of men's clothing and accessories. These are some Alden special make ups he's had Alden cut for him.

I stop by now and then and pick up little odds and ends. No big purchases yet but I'm sure that will change over time.

The young man who owns the place is very personable and easy going.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

well-kept said:


> It essentially follows the design of the original "Balmoral", although I agree it misses the mark. Alden once made a similar shoe, as a balmoral, oddly enough, and not a blucher, which was copied as a special make-up - when, last year? - for several members of this forum, through Leather Soul.


Which model are you referring to? Not the Wingtip Blucher in Ravello, right?

CloserLook,

The Macneil definitely has a more "streamlined" toe box than the Alden. I personally can't wear the shoe but thought that the LWB was incredibly comfortable. What I was referring to was the fact that the picture on J.Crew's site made the toe box look even more bulbous than usual.


----------



## Got Shell?

Those winn perry longwings are very nice. I saw the website, and the soles are oiled so as to be more water resistant. It is the flex welt sole. I think we could all appreciate the added moisture protection while wearing our leather soles! I'm tempted to get some of my Aldens restored with this type of sole when the time comes.


----------



## closerlook

AS:
Thanks for your insights into the Macneil.
I have the LWB and it feels pretty good for me, so like you, I think it might be a better model for me. 

I wasn't responding to the J Crew inquiry, but I've taken a look. 
The J Crew model might look more bulbous, as you pointed out. But I think it could be the type of leather, or just the normal variation of a handmade shoe.

Would you try that model?


----------



## Cardinals5

Not mine, but I'd love a pair for summer

Vintage Thom McAn white suede longwings with leather soles and v-cleat heels


----------



## Got Shell?

A new sub-category of longwing: light & heavy.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> AS:
> Thanks for your insights into the Macneil.
> I have the LWB and it feels pretty good for me, so like you, I think it might be a better model for me.
> 
> I wasn't responding to the J Crew inquiry, but I've taken a look.
> The J Crew model might look more bulbous, as you pointed out. But I think it could be the type of leather, or just the normal variation of a handmade shoe.
> 
> Would you try that model?


I must have missed this.

I personally would not try them. That being said, I'm not looking for a calf LWB or any LWB for that matter (unless I see a really inexpensive pair on ebay, etc.) so I just don't have any interest in them. Having just acquired my dream shoe- CJ for RL Marlow WTB's, I think I'm done with purchasing shoes for a while.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> A new sub-category of longwing: light & heavy.


Don't you mean big and light?


----------



## Got Shell?

We need to see those Marlows! I've got a pair and really like them, though I don't wear them alot. I prefer their style and color to burgundy shell lwb's. The color is just tough to beat.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alden longwings.

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/

AE longwings.

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/321100596size13aaa.jpg/

Dexter longwings.

https://img10.imageshack.us/i/bu8nvgbwkkgrhgohc4ejlll.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/bu8ncwbmkkgrhgoheeejlll.jpg/

Florsheim longwings.

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/334365522o.jpg/https://img211.imageshack.us/i/334365269o.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Unknown brand longwings (they look British).

https://img205.imageshack.us/i/highposissimg600x450123.jpg/https://img521.imageshack.us/i/highposissimg600x450123.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cardinals5 said:


> My question - what kind of hybrid design is this? Half regular wingtip/half longwing?


Church's has been doing this design for years and years in their premier-league double-sole storm-welt brogue which they call the "Grafton" (below). It may look a little odd for those who haven't seen it before, but it's an incredible shoe.

https://img251.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1254751658516.jpg/
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1254751664516.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1254751668516.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Got Shell? said:


> We need to see those Marlows! I've got a pair and really like them, though I don't wear them alot. I prefer their style and color to burgundy shell lwb's. The color is just tough to beat.


Not a longwing. But definitely worth posting anyway. One of the few non-longwing varieties of wingtip I would go for.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I'll be sure to post photos once I get access to a better camera. My blackberry just hasn't been cutting it recently.

DD,

Are those Graftons cg?


----------



## Doctor Damage

AdamsSutherland said:


> DD,
> 
> Are those Graftons cg?


Church's does some corrected grain and some full grain. The ones in the photo might be corrected grain. However, they do different treatments to their leathers and sometimes put a serious shine on some of their full grain, so the difference is not always obvious. Anyway, corrected grain from Church's is far, far better than corrected grain from lesser brands, and since Brits love a good shine on their shoes it's not something to be poo-pooed.

Of course, the dirty little secret is that most leathers are "corrected" to some extent - none come right off the cow onto your feet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Doctor Damage said:


> Alden longwings.
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/https://img4.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/https://img17.imageshack.us/i/ikeikepanchoimg600x4501.jpg/
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/334365522o.jpg/https://img211.imageshack.us/i/334365269o.jpg/


I must have these before my next SKA revival concert!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE longwings.

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/bg2zjvqmkkgrhquhd8er2bc.jpg/https://img12.imageshack.us/i/bg2ztswmkkgrhqyhcqesmku.jpg/

https://img502.imageshack.us/i/bjmfvwbmkkgrhquokieesmg.jpg/https://img213.imageshack.us/i/bjmddgbmkkgrhquoki8esnv.jpg/

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/bke6egwkkgrhquhdeeslhsw.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE MacNeil from the 1982 catalogue.

https://img442.imageshack.us/i/ae19822.jpg/


----------



## ds23pallas

I found these Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings in my father's closet on the weekend. I applied the Mac Treatment to them and the result is wonderful, I think. 

I did some searching around the forum but I have a couple of questions still unanswered:

1) What is the difference between "Imperial" and "Royal Imperial" within the Florsheim range?

2) When did the V-Cleat get replaced with a combo heel?

I think the Florsheim looks the equal to an Alden, the shell cordovan uppers are lovely, with a nice, aged patina. Unfortunately, they are not my size, so they may end up on the forum for sale.





My well-worn Aldens in faded #8 are on the left, Florsheims on the right:


----------



## mjo_1

^Great find! I love the brown color your Aldens have turned.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23,
good looking shoe. you did an excellent job


----------



## Doctor Damage

ds23pallas said:


> I found these Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings in my father's closet on the weekend. I applied the Mac Treatment to them and the result is wonderful, I think.
> 
> I did some searching around the forum but I have a couple of questions still unanswered:
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Imperial" and "Royal Imperial" within the Florsheim range?
> 
> 2) When did the V-Cleat get replaced with a combo heel?
> 
> I think the Florsheim looks the equal to an Alden, the shell cordovan uppers are lovely, with a nice, aged patina. Unfortunately, they are not my size, so they may end up on the forum for sale.


Florsheim has lowered their standards in recent years so not many people have much experience with their older models, but hopefully you will get some answers. I guess it's fair to assume that "Royal Imperial" is a higher grade than "Imperial"? Any chance of posting the numbers on the inside? Assuming they are still read-able.

Those old ones you've got certainly look the equal of Alden and AE, and perhaps the brand name is related to the shell cordovan. In fact, we _usually_ see these old V-cleat Florsheims in pebble grain calf or something. The shell cordovan on your pair looks in excellent condition - I remember seeing a couple pairs on eBay with uppers that had cracked.

Interestingly, the shape and proportions look almost identical to the MacNeil, except they don't rise at high up the instep.


----------



## Got Shell?

I love those faded brown Alden longwings. You don't see many that are faded compared to the number of LHS out there. Maybe the loafer style lends itself to heavy use and sun exposure moreso than the longwing. Side by side, it's interesting how the Florsheim has a slightly pointier toe like the Macneil, as DocD pointed out, and the wing in the front ends lower on the vamp. The Alden toe looks almost square in comparison. I'm starting to want a pair of Macneils, since their burgundy shell starts out browner than Alden's eggplant #8. I've got a pair of Leeds in black shell that fit my feet like a glove, are the Macneils on the same last?


----------



## ds23pallas

DD, here is the numbering inside:



Got Shell? - The faded longwings along with my LHS are my oldest and most well-used Aldens. The comfort of a thoroughly broken-in Barrie lasted shoe (for me) is simply incredible.


----------



## Reds & Tops

ds23pallas said:


> I found these Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Longwings in my father's closet on the weekend. I applied the Mac Treatment to them and the result is wonderful, I think.
> 
> I did some searching around the forum but I have a couple of questions still unanswered:
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Imperial" and "Royal Imperial" within the Florsheim range?
> 
> 2) When did the V-Cleat get replaced with a combo heel?
> 
> I think the Florsheim looks the equal to an Alden, the shell cordovan uppers are lovely, with a nice, aged patina. Unfortunately, they are not my size, so they may end up on the forum for sale.
> 
> My well-worn Aldens in faded #8 are on the left, Florsheims on the right:


I need to wear the hell out of my LWBs (and leave them in the sun), because those Aldens are fantastic. Almost a softer version of cigar.

Interesting too, the welt looks daintier than the Florsheims.


----------



## Cardinals5

ds23pallas said:


> I did some searching around the forum but I have a couple of questions still unanswered:
> 
> 1) What is the difference between "Imperial" and "Royal Imperial" within the Florsheim range?


The Royal Imperials were the finest grade shoes offered by Florsheim. There doesn't seem to be any major distinction between the Royals and the regular Imperials - my Royals have deeper channel stitching (which could be a fluke), but everything else is identical.

Here's my pair of Royal Imperial shells - easily the quality of Aldens.


----------



## well-kept

I think the Imperial and Royal Imperial longwings (from the Golden Age) were built on different lasts. This is based only on observation. Anyone else have both and notice distinct differences?


----------



## Cardinals5

well-kept said:


> I think the Imperial and Royal Imperial longwings (from the Golden Age) were built on different lasts. This is based only on observation. Anyone else have both and notice distinct differences?


I was going to write that in my original post above - the Royal Imperials seem sleeker (narrower and a bit more pointed) - but didn't want to make a broad statement just based on my one pair of Royals.


----------



## well-kept

That's exactly my observation. 

They also rise higher on the foot - the vertical dimension from floor to ankle, by quite a bit.


----------



## Cardinals5

well-kept said:


> They also rise higher on the foot - the vertical dimension from floor to ankle, by quite a bit.


You're absolutely right - I just checked my Royals against regular Imperials and they do rise higher on the foot and are significantly "taller". I'll do a photo comparison later tonight. I had never noticed that before as I was just paying attention to stitching, brouge patterns, linings, etc.


----------



## well-kept

The extra height of the Royals makes them feel very different on the foot, at least to me. More support without being noticably heavier.


----------



## Doctor Damage

You people have been neglecting this thread - not enough photos!

-----------------------

Sebago Seabury, a lower end shoe to be sure but it would be nice to have another longwing option, especially for winter wear. The last shape is particularly interesting to me.

https://img175.imageshack.us/i/sbg20m202365620seabury2.jpg/
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/sbg20m202365620seabury2.jpg/
https://img96.imageshack.us/i/showimage1.png/
https://img442.imageshack.us/i/showimage2.png/


----------



## P Hudson

My first contribution to this long-running thread: AE Richmond.


Compression of photo from 9 meg to about 150kb led to degradation of the pic. Hope it isn't too bad. These were, iirc, my first pair of AEs. Still a favorite.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE, old and new.

https://img85.imageshack.us/i/bm7rlng2kkgrhqehc8etriv.jpg/https://img691.imageshack.us/i/bm7ry1gwkkgrhquhdmet9b9.jpg/

https://img231.imageshack.us/i/bmwimogmkkgrhquokiketlz.jpg/https://img716.imageshack.us/i/bmwik8qb2kkgrhqmokjcety.jpg/


----------



## TRH

ds, those Florsheim LWB are absolutely stunning... please give me a heads-up if you indeed are selling them, I would be more than willing to take those off your hands.


----------



## TDI GUY

Doctor Damage said:


> You people have been neglecting this thread - not enough photos!
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Sebago Seabury, a lower end shoe to be sure but it would be nice to have another longwing option, especially for winter wear. The last shape is particularly interesting to me.
> 
> https://img175.imageshack.us/i/sbg20m202365620seabury2.jpg/
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/sbg20m202365620seabury2.jpg/
> https://img96.imageshack.us/i/showimage1.png/
> https://img442.imageshack.us/i/showimage2.png/


What's the deal with the Seabury? Is this only available in Europe?


----------



## NoVaguy

TDI GUY said:


> What's the deal with the Seabury? Is this only available in Europe?


from what I've heard, Euro only model, and they won't sell them in the U.S. If you want them, you'll probably have to find a Euro dealer who is willing to ship them to you.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE MacNeil in the new walnut pebble grain (from onlineshoes.com).

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/macneily.jpg/


----------



## mjo_1

AE MacNeils for LE Canvas. Brown Calf

Best, Michael


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## tonylumpkin

These are vintage Imperial longwings in a color you don't often see...not as orange as the normal tan longwings...more a light oak.

[/URL[/URL]]
https://[URL]https://[URL]https://img146.imageshack.us/i/longwings1.jpg/https://img62.imageshack.us/i/longwings4.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/longwings5.jpg/[/URL[/URL]]


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Florsheim Imperial LWB*

https://img534.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img00022201003181228.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

t-kin & r&t,
I like those lwb. are they the old florsheim stock?


----------



## AlanC

Sharkskin:


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> t-kin & r&t,
> I like those lwb. are they the old florsheim stock?


Thank you.

They are. Got them off eBay near new for $75. 5 nail and all.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dack's longwings, in brown calfskin, size 15D. These look like the old 'made in Canada' ones, judging by the last and the overall design. Dack's of course, no longer exists.

https://img510.imageshack.us/i/dacks1size15d.jpg/https://img714.imageshack.us/i/dacks2.jpg/https://img443.imageshack.us/i/dacks3.jpg/

I have a pair of these in black and I will be picking them up tomorrow from being re-conditioned (and hopefully will be able to put them back into service).


----------



## Cardinals5

https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0Florsheim Imperials

These are hideous, but I guess they qualify as longwings


----------



## tonylumpkin

mcarthur said:


> t-kin & r&t,
> I like those lwb. are they the old florsheim stock?





Reds & Tops said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They are. Got them off eBay near new for $75. 5 nail and all.


As are the ones I posted, although they are no longer mine. Another forum member is the new owner.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Is it me, or do Longwings age better than many other shoe styles? Creases and patina often look really good on longwings.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
I am certainly one inclined to agree with HistoryDoc's observation. A well worn pair (to which the wear was acquired through my long use of the shoes) is significantly more appealing to me than those that have just recently come from the box. Whether it be a function of aesthetics or perhaps, comfort, I like all of my shoes, regardless of design, after several years of wear! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

nephews,
I cannot misagree with your conclusion; however, from my experience, all shells styles age very well. lwb age well but so does lhs. we should start a thread-"ode to shells 25 years and older"


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperials


----------



## Wildblue




----------



## chacend

Newly acquired Ravello:


----------



## Got Shell?

It's ok to try them on and post pics of them on your feet!


----------



## Cardinals5

(not mine) Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsor shell lwbs


----------



## wingman

Traditional, classic, and immense Florsheim Imperial longwing.
Heavy, but strangely comfortable and soft on the inside!!


----------



## The Rambler

Does anyone call longwings "running board wingtips" anymore? I'd never heard the term longwings before I started on this forum, but I like it better.


----------



## Coleman

^Yeah, that terminology comes up now and again on the forum. Gunboats is more common though , and Longwings the most common.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Shell cordovan longwings made by Cheaney for Church's.

https://img682.imageshack.us/i/28bx.jpg/https://img402.imageshack.us/i/28cs.jpg/https://img6.imageshack.us/i/28d.jpg/https://img7.imageshack.us/i/28gz.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## Motorpsycho67

NOS 5-nail Imperials (9D)


----------



## Motorpsycho67

Dexters that I dyed


----------



## Motorpsycho67

Here's a pair of Florsheim Worthmore (not mine) in dark olive green...


















I have a near mint pair of tan pebble grain 5-nail Imperials that I'd like to have Ron Ryder dye this color.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Andy Roo

Motorpsycho67 said:


> Here's a pair of Florsheim Worthmore


That's a clever name for a product.


----------



## Motorpsycho67

Andy Roo said:


> That's a clever name for a product.


Especially since it was their bargain shoe.


----------



## Arethusa406

*Alden LWB in Whiskey Shell*

With a tip-o'-the-hat to _mcarthur_... My new pair of Alden LWB in Whiskey Shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Arethusa406 said:


> With a tip-o'-the-hat to _mcarthur_... My new pair of Alden LWB in Whiskey Shell.


thank you! welcome to the forum. enjoy wearing. +1 for whiskey and argyles


----------



## frosejr

I have a pair of Bass Monograms in 12A that I'll post shortly. They're too narrow for me, so if you can use them, cash or trade, let me know.


----------



## frosejr

I thought I could make these work. I thought I could jam my 12Cs into a 12A, which these are. No such luck. Anyone need a nice pair of 12As? Would trade these for a pair of shoes that fit me (or these and cash for something that fits me).


----------



## mcarthur

*Ode to long wing blucher*









whiskey


----------



## Orgetorix

My favorites: Keith Highlander Executive Imperials in chili scotch grain.










I've had a couple of pairs of #8 shell Florsheim longwings, but they've both cracked on me.


----------



## Uncle Bill

*My Black Longwings*










Made by Cheney for Canadian shoe retailer Dacks here in. Alas Dacks went bust last fall and this was from what's left of their inventory.


----------



## velomane

mcarthur said:


> whiskey


Trust Mac to start a thread like this. Go ahead, enable me!


----------



## closerlook

for more on this:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?101643-Ode-to-the-Longwing


----------



## mcarthur

moderators
can you combine the two threads


----------



## closerlook

^^
good idea, those ravello long wings need to be on both!


----------



## closerlook

oops; meant whiskey.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Doctor Damage

Uncle Bill said:


> Made by Cheney for Canadian shoe retailer Dacks here in. Alas Dacks went bust last fall and this was from what's left of their inventory.


Great to see those, Bill. I'm wearing the same shoes right now, except in the brown scotch grain. I wish I had purchased more before they sold out my size, but no luck.


----------



## The Rambler

Cheaneys, single sole (city longwings)


----------



## harvey_birdman

https://img822.imageshack.us/i/img0023hg.jpg/

Florsheim Imperials, Made in the USA variety.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## frosejr

mcarthur said:


>


Love the rounded-toe last, what are those?


----------



## Uncle Bill

Doctor Damage said:


> Great to see those, Bill. I'm wearing the same shoes right now, except in the brown scotch grain. I wish I had purchased more before they sold out my size, but no luck.


They did not have brown scotch grain in my size 11B. With that particular size I am doomed to ordering decent shoes online because it's a D width world with Toronto shoe stores and sections at better menswear shops.


----------



## mcarthur

frosejr said:


> Love the rounded-toe last, what are those?


alden burgundy lwb on the barrie last


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb


----------



## Doctor Damage

360 views of the AE MacNeil in shell (from a French website!).

https://img201.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927706.jpg/
https://img827.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927704.jpg/
https://img24.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927707.jpg/
https://img405.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927708.jpg/
https://img24.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927703.jpg/
https://img580.imageshack.us/i/hd00000248683927705.jpg/


----------



## maximar

Instead of moving the camera to different angles as many photographers do, they movde the shoes around the floor like an ebay post. 

Just giving my 2 cents. Thanks for the pics! I am a true Macneil fan.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE MacNeil is now available in "brown burnished calf" (#9137).
I can't think of a beather leather for such a brogue.


----------



## fiddler

I always thought the American makers were the only ones who did longwings properly, but Alfred Sargent doesn't seem to be too far off the mark. 
This model, Banks, is available through their custom order program (would love to see this in scotch grain leather):

Channeled soles might be a bit too much though?


There's also the Oakley in their country range;

What are your thoughts?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Like them.

It appears BB does too in the Fall preview...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Shop...on=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=425&CurSeq=1

How about that corduroy suit!!


----------



## mcarthur

^^nice looking shoes


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney "Cumbria" longwing, last 12113. This is one of the new models for 2010 with the company under the new ownership of the Church's brothers. They are introducing several new lasts, - which I hope are the same as the old lasts but with new numbers - and a bunch of new models. I have been assured the 2003 last will still be available, so that's good.

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/cheaneycumbrialast12113.gif/


----------



## Doctor Damage

fiddler said:


> I always thought the American makers were the only ones who did longwings properly, but Alfred Sargent doesn't seem to be too far off the mark.
> This model, Banks, is available through their custom order program (would love to see this in scotch grain leather):
> 
> Channeled soles might be a bit too much though?
> 
> There's also the Oakley in their country range;
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Great looking shoes, especially the scotchgrain.

I don't see any reason why British shoemakers can't make genuine longwing brogues. To the best of my knowledge, there exist no laws of God, man, or the universe that would prevent longwings from being made outside the US. Quality would probably be better, too.

I suppose some people might build up weird jingoistic stereotypes and dark conspiratorial fantasies in their heads about US versus UK, but then some people think the moon landings were filmed in a Hollywood backlot. If an American company made waxed shooting jackets just as good as Barbour, would everyone shun them as being ingenuine? Oh wait - Filson.


----------



## Clay J

Here are some old "scott's"(?) shell cordovan Longwings I just acquired. any idea how old they are?


----------



## well-kept

I am pretty certain those Scotts were made by Hanover. The sole stamping and internal numbering are the indication. Hanover ceased production about twenty-five years ago. The lack of a (barely-hidden) join in the vamp under the facings makes them a bit earlier, and a bit better, than the final years' production. Early 70s would be my guess.


----------



## Clay J

Thanks for the information, and I saw that there were some Hanovers with similar nail patterns last night, but wasn't sure. What color shell are they?


----------



## well-kept

Shell colors then were different than they are now. Even Aldens from that time were different than current production. Hanover produced some very beautifully-colored shells, much warmer and lighter than today's #8, certainly, and perhaps akin to the currrent Ravelo or to Polo/C&J dark cognac, a color that grows in time to resemble the pair in your photo. At any rate, you've found a very handsome pair of shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Macneil in burgundy grain (new for 2010).


----------



## The Rambler

Those shoes have a beautiful glow: well done!


----------



## Uncle Bill

Doctor Damage said:


> AE Macneil in burgundy grain (new for 2010).


Toying with getting a pair of MacNeils now I am stumped between the brown burnished calf and the burgundy grain. Thanks for making an easy decision tough.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Uncle Bill said:


> Toying with getting a pair of MacNeils now I am stumped between the brown burnished calf and the burgundy grain. Thanks for making an easy decision tough.


That's why we're here.

There has never been a better time to buy the MacNeil since AE currently offers it in eight different colours and/or materials! Get them while you can since some colours won't sell well and will get dropped by AE in a season or two.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Doctor Damage said:


> That's why we're here.
> 
> There has never been a better time to buy the MacNeil since AE currently offers it in eight different colours and/or materials! Get them while you can since some colours won't sell well and will get dropped by AE in a season or two.


I'll go down to Garvey's in October and order the MacNeills the brown burnished calf, it's the most versatile and at $395 Cdn easier on the wallet than the shell cordovan.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Uncle Bill said:


> I'll go down to Garvey's in October and order the MacNeills the brown burnished calf, it's the most versatile and at $395 Cdn easier on the wallet than the shell cordovan.


Well I went in this morning and pulled the trigger. My MacNeils in brown burnished calf arrive in mid October.


----------



## Mr.K

seeing all these pictures are making my 5-6 month wait for my Alden longwings form Leather Soul feel like forever.


----------



## joenobody0

Mr.K said:


> seeing all these pictures are making my 5-6 month wait for my Alden longwings form Leather Soul feel like forever.


Why the long wait?


----------



## Uncle Bill

The wait for my AE MacNeils is maybe two to three weeks.


----------



## Orgetorix

They _are_ longwings.


----------



## fiddler

Some beautiful longwings from Dinkelacker.

Featuring what looks to be a goyser stitched welt. 









Found on German Size 8.5


----------



## Uncle Bill

Uncle Bill said:


> The wait for my AE MacNeils is maybe two to three weeks.


Famous last words, my McNeils are back-ordered to early November.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Uncle Bill said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait for my AE MacNeils is maybe two to three weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Famous last words, my McNeils are back-ordered to early November.
Click to expand...

Waiting longer seems to be standard for new models in the AE catalogue (I had the same thing with the Kenwood, which was new for fall 2010). They just haven't had time to build up a stock in new colours/leathers so you have to wait until AE makes them. If you'd ordered the black calf or burgundy cordovan they would have been shipped that week, because those two models have been available for years.

I am intrigued by the MacNeil in the brown, so I hope you can post a couple photos when they arrive.


----------



## Doctor Damage

fiddler said:


> Some beautiful longwings from Dinkelacker.


Extraordinary shoes, good eye!


----------



## Cvaria

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is now the second pair of shoes you have inspired me to emulate!!
> 
> Stop it, would you??


 breath taking

i just bought a walnut pair:


----------



## frosejr

Cvaria said:


> i just bought a walnut pair: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170551314588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


Beautiful! I love the walnut, chili, and other brown longwings.


----------



## Bartolo

I posted mine today: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1156514#post1156514


----------



## AlanC

Finally remembered to post these here, made in England Church's/Cheany Buffalo longwings. I sold these last month.


----------



## maximar

I do hope that we don't have trad vegans in our midst :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dionattilio

I love those Church's.

Does anyone know anything about the 'Bob Smart Shoe Company'?


----------



## Bartolo

maximar said:


> I do hope that we don't have trad vegans in our midst :icon_smile_big:


Au contraire -- eating bison is quite accepted, and bison are raised for food. (Much of the farmed bison is farmed by Ted Turner.) On the other hand, eating horse -- nay.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Just ordered a pair of AE MacNeils from LE Canvas w/ their current 30% discount. They only had the black calf in my size, otherwise would have purchased brown as well. Only $227.50 total--an amazing deal.

My late and honored father was a staunch Florsheim Kenmoor Imperial longwing man, back when they were USA-made.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Bandit44

Loooooong wings. Nettletons in 14 b.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Finally I got a halfway decent shot of my brown burnished calf AE MacNeils along with my bedroom rug. It was worth the month long wait.


----------



## bd79cc

^The A/Es have that great-looking toe shape. Nice!


----------



## Uncle Bill

bd79cc said:


> ^The A/Es have that great-looking toe shape. Nice!


Agreed.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## g.michael

Uncle Bill said:


> Agreed.


Amen. Prefer the last shape over Alden's. But those Alden shell choices--oh lawd!!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Doctor Damage

Uncle Bill said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wait for my AE MacNeils is maybe two to three weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Famous last words, my McNeils are back-ordered to early November.
Click to expand...

Have those arrived yet?


----------



## mcarthur

moderators,
can you merge ode to longwing with ode to the long wing blucher


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> moderators,
> can you merge ode to longwing with ode to the long wing blucher


i second


----------



## eagle2250

Per your request(s), the threads are merged! 

Have a great day!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Per your request(s), the threads are merged!
> 
> Have a great day!


thank you


----------



## jjskywlker

I posted this on the other boards and didn't get much response. Would such a beast as a balmoral longwing work?


----------



## The Rambler

That one works for me - city longwings, not gunboats, and very well done. Maker?


----------



## jjskywlker

They were just some photoshop ideas I threw together on a whim based on the AE McAllister in walnut.


----------



## The Rambler

nice photoshop skills!


----------



## mcarthur

jjskywlker said:


> I posted this on the other boards and didn't get much response. Would such a beast as a balmoral longwing work?


i like it


----------



## bd79cc

Don't forget the Alden Long Wing Tassel Loafers as an alternative to LWBs:

https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=41

The 551 (Black Calfskin) is the perfect shoe for that Oxford Grey flannel suit that's been sitting in your closet all summer!


----------



## well-kept

This wholecut longwing is a beautiful design. I'd urge you to send it to Mr. Grangaard at AE.


----------



## jjskywlker

well-kept said:


> This wholecut longwing is a beautiful design. I'd urge you to send it to Mr. Grangaard at AE.


I was wondering which of all of them people would like the best. I didn't spend enough time polishing the upper brogueing on the first one, but I was partial to #2 myself. However, I agree that the wholecut looks very unique and sharp.


----------



## eagle2250

jjskywlker said:


> I posted this on the other boards and didn't get much response. Would such a beast as a balmoral longwing work?





The Rambler said:


> That one works for me - city longwings, not gunboats, and very well done. Maker?





mcarthur said:


> i like it


While I am partial to the first design (it looks more like a Longwing should look!) and I don't believe I have ever before found myself in disagreement with Uncle Mac or Rambler regarding anything sartorial, but, in the interest of full disclosure I must tell you, your design results remind me of the transportation design fiasco that resulted when man played with animal genetics and bred a male donkey with a female horse...we got a mule, an effective (perhaps) but not a very attractive (leather) transportation system! LOL, I guess I am not quite a fan, at this point.


----------



## The Rambler

^ :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

No offense to JJS; I admire your Photoshop skills. But this is precisely the kind of Frankenstein-like experimentation that AE has been notorious for in the past, and which has given them a not-so-great reputation on the clothing forums. AE really needs to stick to classic styles. When they try to do unusual designs, it fails miserably.


----------



## bjorn240

No, that won't do at all.

ObLW: I am wearing BBBF/Alden pebblegrain calfskin LWs in black on the Grant last today. I have the same shoes in shell, too. Tomorrow, Indy 403s.


----------



## well-kept

Orgetorix said:


> AE really needs to stick to classic styles. When they try to do unusual designs, it fails miserably.


I can't argue with that. However, classic designs only came into being through someone's imagination and perhaps daring. To withdraw from finding new forms because there arleady exist classics is a mistake. And I believe that time and taste continue to dictate what has form and proportion and what is worthy of a place in the canon.

To my eye the wholecut longwing above has something the classic longwing lacks; a sense of moderation. I thinks it's a beauty and I'd wear it with pleasure.


----------



## Dragoon

I really like the natural chromexcel longwing they just put up at Leather Soul. I would have a pair if not for these stupid wide feet.


----------



## catside

^That is one mean shoe.


----------



## gman-17

Orgetorix said:


> No offense to JJS; I admire your Photoshop skills. But this is precisely the kind of Frankenstein-like experimentation that AE has been notorious for in the past, and which has given them a not-so-great reputation on the clothing forums. AE really needs to stick to classic styles. When they try to do unusual designs, it fails miserably.


I concur. Please no. Stick to the fundamentals . . . good things take time.


----------



## Orgetorix

well-kept said:


> I can't argue with that. However, classic designs only came into being through someone's imagination and perhaps daring. To withdraw from finding new forms because there arleady exist classics is a mistake. And I believe that time and taste continue to dictate what has form and proportion and what is worthy of a place in the canon.
> 
> To my eye the wholecut longwing above has something the classic longwing lacks; a sense of moderation. I thinks it's a beauty and I'd wear it with pleasure.


I agree with you to an extent, but I think the wholecut longwing lacks something else that a classic style must have: balance. It's a very bottom-heavy design. I think the top option of the three that JJS posted is best, because it has broguing up top to balance out all the detail on the bottom.


----------



## bd79cc

Orgetorix said:


> . . . It's a very bottom-heavy design. I think the top option of the three that JJS posted is best, because it has broguing up top to balance out all the detail on the bottom.


I agree. You need something very prominent topside to to offset the wing and broguing, like tassels, a kilt, or lots of broguing.

Also, if you look closely, you can see something intersting in that top option where the broguing underlining the foot of the lacing meets the broguing that follows the shoe opening. I think eagle's giving us the "Where's Waldo?" test here.

All kidding aside, I think eagle's Photoshop experiment was a great idea. It made us think about the guts and bones of what we consider to be "good taste" in wingtips.


----------



## The Rambler

Since the original question was whether a balmoral longwing would work, here's a picture of a semi-retired pair of Brooks (Church I suppose) _short_wings:


----------



## Cardinals5

Great age on those, Rambler.


----------



## Dragoon

Alden Cape Cod on ebay. What a great shoe this would be for rainy days. I wish Alden would put this or the J. Crew long wing in their regular production.


----------



## GBR

closerlook said:


> pebble grain variety:


This is a photograph, where is the ode?


----------



## The Rambler

GBR said:


> This is a photograph, where is the ode?


It's an odd word to use: perhaps the poetry is in the shoes; perhaps it should be "owed," since these Ode threads are an act of homage. Students confronted with _Ode on a Grecian Urn _often think that "Ode" is an old-fashioned spelling of "owed," not a kind of lyric poetry.


----------



## Dragoon

Dragoon said:


> I really like the natural chromexcel longwing they just put up at Leather Soul. I would have a pair if not for these stupid wide feet.
> 
> View attachment 1945


Should be careful what I wish for; they have them available for pre-orders in other sizes through December 26.
I'm ambivalent about the crepe sole...


----------



## fiddler

jjskywlker said:


> I posted this on the other boards and didn't get much response. Would such a beast as a balmoral longwing work?


I do really doubt that. Anyhow I would much rather have a traditional balmoral, like the Alfred Sargent Wilson, which also feature perforated "waterlines".


----------



## joenobody0

fiddler said:


> I do really doubt that. Anyhow I would much rather have a traditional balmoral, like the Alfred Sargent Wilson, which also feature perforated "waterlines".


I think that's the nicest shoe on the AS website. It sold me on that style of balmoral.


----------



## gman-17

joenobody0 said:


> I think that's the nicest shoe on the AS website. It sold me on that style of balmoral.


I agree. I think they are fantastic.


----------



## jjskywlker

joenobody0 said:


> I think that's the nicest shoe on the AS website. It sold me on that style of balmoral.


I guess I know what set of black dress shoes I'm getting next.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## fiddler

^ Beautiful shoes!

Just thought I mention that "The Cain" and "Hill" from Paul Stuart (Crockett & Jones?) is now on sale. 








[link]








[Link]


----------



## mcarthur

fiddler said:


> ^ Beautiful shoes!
> 
> Just thought I mention that "The Cain" and "Hill" from Paul Stuart (Crockett & Jones?) is now on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [link]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Link]


thank you


----------



## The Rambler

^so many wonderful wonderful longwings on this thread, but if I had to pick a picture of one to define "longwing," that would be it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Yep, If you don't sound like a horse clopping down the street in them, they ain't Longwings!!


----------



## Orgetorix

NOS Nettletons:
























(Incidentally, they're for sale here)


----------



## dorji

Ravello

By benmn at 2011-02-17


----------



## Doctor Damage

Does anyone know who makes this "Sanderson" longwing for PRL? The description says made in USA. Great looking shoes!

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4325812


----------



## joenobody0

Forum consensus is AE.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Does anyone know who makes this "Sanderson" longwing for PRL? The description says made in USA. Great looking shoes!
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4325812





joenobody0 said:


> Forum consensus is AE.


Thanks.


----------



## spielerman

So what is the opinion of Freeman Longwings? I know I've seen Freeman "flex" and the other is Freeman Bootmakers Guild? How would the quality compare to shoes on the market today?


----------



## Preacher

dorji said:


> Ravello
> 
> By benmn at 2011-02-17


Those are beautiful! I bought the Cigar version last month and love them. This past week I purchased the J. Crew tabacco LWB and the epaulet Sand Suede LWB, both Aldens.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

Preacher said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thank you preacher. ^^Uncle Mac, looking great as always!


----------



## spielerman

What AE model is this? color variety?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Spielerman, the venerable MacNeil.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

spielerman said:


> What AE model is this? color variety?


Walnut pebble.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Yep, If you don't sound like a horse clopping down the street in them, they ain't Longwings!!


Curiously, why is this?!?! Of all my AEs (9 and counting), only the Macneils thump down the hall.

I'll admit; I haven't read all 11 pages of this thread, but as a PSA:

ALL FIRST QUALITY Macneils are $149 on closeout from Allen Edmonds!


----------



## Dr. D

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'll admit; I haven't read all 11 pages of this thread, but as a PSA:
> 
> ALL FIRST QUALITY Macneils are $149 on closeout from Allen Edmonds!


Care to share where you can find MacNeils for $149?


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Perhaps his finger slipped? They're all 249 on sale at AE.com


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Dr. D said:


> Care to share where you can find MacNeils for $149?





leisureclass said:


> ^^ Perhaps his finger slipped? They're all 249 on sale at AE.com


Contact Shoebank at the factory, ask if they still have them at the closeout price; I purchased FOUR pair at $149/ea during the sale last month, I suspect they'd still honor that price if they are, in fact, discontinuing the model.

I even offered up my navy ones on the sales forum (worn once) for $125.


----------



## geologic

*MacNeils*



leisureclass said:


> ^^ Perhaps his finger slipped? They're all 249 on sale at AE.com


 As best I can tell, it's only the discontinued colors that are on sale at allenedmonds.com. Two varieties of shell and two varieties of calf appear to still be regular price (and all four remain in this year's Allen Edmonds catalog).

I just picked up a pair of the brown MacNeils being sold by Lands' End Canvas. At 25% off, they were about $245. That sale is over, but one can sign up for Lands' End's email list for its frequent sales.

I'm about to send a pair of factory seconds of the sadly discontinued burgundy scotchgrain MacNeils back to the shoebank. I had erred too far on the side of width when ordering -- and the factory defect was too great for me to convince myself to wear shoes that didn't fit well. The price of those was $199.

All of that said, please tell me where to find them if there really are $149 firsts available.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

geologic said:


> As best I can tell, it's only the discontinued colors that are on sale at allenedmonds.com. Two varieties of shell and two varieties of calf appear to still be regular price (and all four remain in this year's Allen Edmonds catalog).
> 
> I just picked up a pair of the brown MacNeils being sold by Lands' End Canvas. At 25% off, they were about $245. That sale is over, but one can sign up for Lands' End's email list for its frequent sales.
> 
> I'm about to send a pair of factory seconds of the sadly discontinued burgundy scotchgrain MacNeils back to the shoebank. I had erred too far on the side of width when ordering -- and the factory defect was too great for me to convince myself to wear shoes that didn't fit well. The price of those was $199.
> 
> All of that said, please tell me where to find them if there really are $149 firsts available.


I purchased Navy, Burgandy Grain, and Brown for $149. You don't happen to be an 11D, do you? I have pair of new 11D in Brown that are getting returned, I'd be happy to direct that package elsewhere.


----------



## Patrick06790

Stuart McGuire








S


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Thank you preacher. ^^Uncle Mac, looking great as always!


thank you
i like your ravello lwb! enjoy wearing


----------



## Patrick06790

Old AE MacNeil, with the patented Death Heel


----------



## geologic

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I purchased Navy, Burgandy Grain, and Brown for $149. You don't happen to be an 11D, do you? I have pair of new 11D in Brown that are getting returned, I'd be happy to direct that package elsewhere.


 I'm 9.5D, but thanks for the offer. I'll keep an eye out for Philadelphians wearing navy or burgundy grain MacNeils, though.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

geologic said:


> I'm 9.5D, but thanks for the offer. I'll keep an eye out for Philadelphians wearing navy or burgundy grain MacNeils, though.


Heh, thanks! If you see a dandy on South St this evening in burgandy Mezlans and a houndstooth jacket, come say hi!


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim by Duckie Brown. Only $460 at Nordstrom. Don't everybody rush out and buy them at once. :devil:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

If one paired this shoe with the shiny shirt from the recent Indochino thread, they would be unstoppable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

It's a little late for Mummers or Mardi Gras parades!!


----------



## joenobody0

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim by Duckie Brown. Only $460 at Nordstrom. Don't everybody rush out and buy them at once. :devil:


I'm waiting for those to show up at BB this fall!


----------



## frosejr

joenobody0 said:


> I'm waiting for those to show up at BB this fall!


I wonder what happened to the Duckie for BB line. They're gone from the web site.


----------



## joenobody0

frosejr said:


> I wonder what happened to the Duckie for BB line. They're gone from the web site.


So are the Calf AEs. People have posted that the Shell Duckies are sold out.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim by Duckie Brown. Only $460 at Nordstrom. Don't everybody rush out and buy them at once. :devil:


The link shows photos of a light blue suede on this shoe....shame they don't have them, those are nice!


----------



## Preacher

My humble LWB collection. All aldens. Cigar Cordovan (shoemart) - Tabacco (J Crew) - Sand Suede (Epaulet)


----------



## Patrick06790

MacNeil again, this time a little darker and without the Death Heel


----------



## YoungClayB

Preacher, those tobacco longwings are DOPE ON A ROPE!!!

Here are mine...vintage AE MacNeils in Tan Scotchgrain...size 9AAA


----------



## suginami

That tan Scotchgrain color looks great with your navy trousers. 

I'm going to put the brown MacNeils on my list.


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim by Duckie Brown. Only $460 at Nordstrom. Don't everybody rush out and buy them at once. :devil:


Sonovah!!! I have been waiting for these shoes all this time!!! Eat you heart out shell cordovan lovers! (no. 8 and ravello) Copper is taking over!!! Alden should feel threatened by now.


----------



## g.michael

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim by Duckie Brown. Only $460 at Nordstrom. Don't everybody rush out and buy them at once. :devil:


Oh man those are hideous!! I could see those possibly selling well on the Euro disco circuit.


----------



## frosejr

Preacher said:


> My humble LWB collection. All aldens. Cigar Cordovan (shoemart) - Tabacco (J Crew) - Sand Suede (Epaulet)


GORGEOUS!


----------



## dorji

Preacher said:


> My humble LWB collection.


Thank you for sharing, they are nice. I particularly like your suede LWB.


----------



## mcarthur

frosejr said:


> GORGEOUS!


remember it is quality and not quantity


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> remember it is quality and not quantity


Or BOTH in your case Uncle


----------



## geologic

AE MacNeil for Lands' End Canvas:

https://img853.imageshack.us/i/macneilbrown20110325pho.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

I'm trying to get some alden shell longwings, but in a C width....first told the backorder was 8 weeks, and after waiting 10 weeks, told the additional backorder is another 12 weeks.  Maybe I'll have them by autumn. (Ordered in early January)

David.


----------



## closerlook

what size in C width? Have you tried calling other sources, like alden nyc or citishoes?


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

I need an 8 C, which is tough to come by. Most C widths don't start until size 9, which I've never understood. I don't always need a C, but on the barrie last which is rather wide, I need it.


----------



## Tiger

geologic said:


> AE MacNeil for Lands' End Canvas:
> 
> https://img853.imageshack.us/i/macneilbrown20110325pho.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Have these as well - love them! Paid $227 with free shipping; thank you, LE!


----------



## Tiger

mcarthur said:


> remember it is quality and not quantity


Wore my brand spanking new AE Cambridge in burgundy shell for dinner with my wife last night (twentieth anniversary). My only pair of shells, but as Uncle says, it's "quality, not quantity." Kept staring at them throughout the evening; felt like a 1930's "traditionalist." Perhaps they could become addictive?


----------



## mcarthur

Tiger said:


> Wore my brand spanking new AE Cambridge in burgundy shell for dinner with my wife last night (twentieth anniversary). My only pair of shells, but as Uncle says, it's "quality, not quantity." Kept staring at them throughout the evening; felt like a 1930's "traditionalist." Perhaps they could become addictive?


happy anniversary!


----------



## closerlook

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> I need an 8 C, which is tough to come by. Most C widths don't start until size 9, which I've never understood. I don't always need a C, but on the barrie last which is rather wide, I need it.


If you are an 8C, try a 7.5D


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## mhj

closerlook said:


> If you are an 8C, try a 7.5D


Is there a rule of thumb for up or down sizing like that? I'm an 11 to 11.5 EEE and I see a fair number of 12 C and Ds advertized and always wondered if they would work.


----------



## closerlook

mhj said:


> Is there a rule of thumb for up or down sizing like that? I'm an 11 to 11.5 EEE and I see a fair number of 12 C and Ds advertized and always wondered if they would work.


If you are as wide as a 11.5EEE, I wouldn't go narrower than 12D, in fact you might seek 12E or EE.


----------



## Marley

It looks like a good supply of #8 LWB in C-width at Alden SFO.

https://www.aldenshoes.com/Store/DrawProducts.aspx?CategoryID=46&ParentID=94&PageID=&Action=

I need a Barrie C as well. I often have good luck calling Alden D.C. as well. Very nice folks to work with.

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

^ Beautiful!

Here are my additions to this thread:








Allen Edmonds Macneil in walnut pebble grain calf









Allen Edmonds Macneil in black calf









Allen Edmonds Macneil in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> ^ Beautiful!
> 
> Here are my additions to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Macneil in walnut pebble grain calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Macneil in black calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Edmonds Macneil in burgundy shell cordovan


very nice collection
thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^The lighter whiksey and ravello look very nice with blues.


Bucksfan- a good start. Keep building the collection!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## Uncle Bill

IMG_0210 by Bill Smith1, on Flickr

A better shot of my dark brown calf AE McNeills


----------



## Preacher

Alden Ravello LWB


----------



## mcarthur

Preacher said:


> View attachment 2467
> View attachment 2466
> 
> Alden Ravello LWB


good looking shoes.


----------



## frosejr

Freeman shell LWBs, purchased NOS about a month ago. The most comfortable shoes I own, even though this is only the second full day I've worn them. They already feel broken in.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

Florsheim Imperial









Nettleton Traditionals









Nettleton Traditionals









Johnston & Murphy









Florsheim Imperial









Dexter


----------



## frosejr

^^Those J&M shells are sweet. Actually they all are.

Are the first pair of Florsheims contemporary ones? They look pretty good.


----------



## Bandit44

frosejr said:


> ^^Those J&M shells are sweet. Actually they all are.
> 
> Are the first pair of Florsheims contemporary ones? They look pretty good.


I discovered that the J&Ms are fool's gold, but I'll still wear them proudly none the less. When I found them, everything about them said shell, except for the the micro creasing. At the time of purchase the creasing was faint, but now it is appearing more prominently. The cashmere Florsheims are vintage, but I found them NOS so they are still in great shape. Wonderful shoes, those old Imperials.

Other than a pair of shells, which remain elusive, I'm satisfied with my LWB collection. Feeling the need to branch out and pursue different game.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## frosejr

Where do you get the gorgeous OTC argyles?



mcarthur said:


> color 8 lwb
> argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

Mac answers this every week, so I'll offer the favor of telling you they are Ben Silver, over the calf. they are amazing


----------



## teamtc

I've been searching high and low for my first pair of wingtips. (twenty six year old, with a few years in business, so I'm still in the building process.)

I see items near my size sell anywhere from $30 to $200 --- all look about like the same shoe to me. That makes it hard to get a good bead on what is fair market. Given the wear on these Imperials, do they look like they're worth the price of admission?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/220889416368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## mcarthur

teamtc said:


> I've been searching high and low for my first pair of wingtips. (twenty six year old, with a few years in business, so I'm still in the building process.)
> 
> I see items near my size sell anywhere from $30 to $200 --- all look about like the same shoe to me. That makes it hard to get a good bead on what is fair market. Given the wear on these Imperials, do they look like they're worth the price of admission?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/220889416368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


the shoes are long wing blucher. they look in good conditioner. buy the shoes at sale price of 111


----------



## teamtc

I see I made a rookie mistake! Wingtip, I take it, references balmorals, while longwing tends to refer to a blucher?


----------



## The Rambler

not exactly, though wingtips, or shortwings, as some say, usually are bals, and longwings are almost always bluchers. But I believe the names refer to the configuration of the holes (forget what you call 'em, "broguing," I think) - longwings have a long straight line of holes parallel to the sole, that gives them their characteristic look, whereas on shortwings they curve down to around the arch, then come up again.


----------



## Patrick06790

(Sacrilege Alert!)

Be aware you are getting the leather heel, which is interesting as an artifact of days gone by...

And utterly useless if you plan to walk anywhere even remotely slippery - such as polished floors, wet sidewalks, across the room...

Those are in great shape, though, and it's easy enough to get a rubber heel put on.



teamtc said:


> I've been searching high and low for my first pair of wingtips. (twenty six year old, with a few years in business, so I'm still in the building process.)
> 
> I see items near my size sell anywhere from $30 to $200 --- all look about like the same shoe to me. That makes it hard to get a good bead on what is fair market. Given the wear on these Imperials, do they look like they're worth the price of admission?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/220889416368?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## teamtc

^^ I'm glad you mentioned this. I'd thought the heels were quite handsome, but I hadnt considered their practicality. A young man needs shoes he can escape in!


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## teamtc

Snagged the aforementioned Florsheims at $80 shipped - the savings can buy me a new heel if need be! Excited to see them in the flesh.


----------



## geologic

Cross-posted (adapted)from the Rainy day shoes thread:

I'm still formulating my assessment, but these are my preliminary thoughts on the Florsheim Haviland:
I just picked up these shoes, because of the rubber dainite-knockoff sole (goodyear-welted) and relatively low price. I think they're worth about what I paid for them. The leather's not great, but it's comparable to shoes that are similarly priced or a little less expensive (and actually nicer than it looks in the pictures). Most similarly-priced shoes aren't likely to be goodyear-welted, either. Made in India. I'd rather buy made in the USA, but I don't begrudge Indian shoemakers a living.

No self-respecting longwing blucher gunboat is particularly elegant, and these are certainly no exception. The sole actually looks thicker than my Florsheim Kenmoors.



They won't make me stop buying Allen Edmonds, but I like them, and I think they're a decent option for a well-made (well-constructed, anyway -- the materials are only okay) trad shoe that's respectable enough for business or court, but I won't cringe when I wear them in rain, mud, snow, or salt.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

Those look nice. Are they new?


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Those look nice. Are they new?


maiden voyage


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

Everyone is into longwings now, apparently. These ones are from Gucci and have Gucci-brand topy already applied to the soles! The shape of the toe box is nice and I think the highland fringe is kind of quirky fun.


----------



## eagle2250

Based from a historical perspective, I cannot claim to be a fan of Gucci shoe offerings, but those longwings do look very, very nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dorji

My Ravellos, with another 6 months or so on 'em.


I need to go find some light colored edge dressing. These have never been polished or edgedressed. About 1.5 years old...


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:


> I cannot claim to be a fan of Gucci shoe offerings, but those longwings do look very, very nice!


I took at look at those Gucci longwings today in Toronto and I was deeply impressed by them. Excellent construction, excellent leathers, amazing asymetrical lasts - serious shoes, in other words. They also have a longwing brogued tassel loafer which is even nicer looking.


----------



## rwaldron

dorji said:


> My Ravellos, with another 6 months or so on 'em.
> 
> I need to go find some light colored edge dressing. These have never been polished or edgedressed. About 1.5 years old...


I wonder if clear edge dressing exist, or would be practical.


----------



## Ensiferous

AE Macneil, walnut grain.


----------



## mhj

Chocolate brown Nettletons I scored on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange. A couple of days on the stretcher and a good polishing and they worked out great.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 
argyles otc


----------



## Bandit44

As cooler weather approaches, I thought I'd bump the thread with a fairly recent acquisition. July is a good time to find deals on heavy longwings.

Florsheim Imperials in black shell cordovan


----------



## Bellyhungry

Meermin shell corvodan in burgundy:


----------



## Ensiferous

Bellyhungry said:


> Meermin shell corvodan in burgundy:


^ Could you give some observations on sizing comparisons please? What was your purchase procedure? Thanks.


----------



## Bellyhungry

Ensiferous said:


> ^ Could you give some observations on sizing comparisons please? What was your purchase procedure? Thanks.


I am around a size 10 US, ordered a size 9 UK and they fit well. I wear 10D in most AEs and 9.5D in Alden Barrie last.

As for purchase procedure: I exchange emails with them to enquire about availability of the model, color, and size I was interested in. After expressing my intent to order, they sent me a Paypal invoice for payment. The shoes got shipped within 24 hours upon payment and arrived 4 days after via FedEx.


----------



## dorji

Nice Meermans!

Removed all polish and gave them the once-over with VC the other night. 

Flash:


----------



## Trevor

I love looking at these pics, cant wait to get a pair.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Nice Meermans!
> 
> Removed all polish and gave them the once-over with VC the other night.
> 
> Flash:


nephew,
good job!


----------



## dorji

Thanks Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lwb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## Mr.Inappropriate

This is my favorite thread. And it deserves to be revived.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## MNJ83




----------



## Dannyboy005

My modest contribution: Dack Dufferins, made in England by Cheaney. Would love a pair of alden #8 LWBs one day.


----------



## Mr.Inappropriate

Dannyboy005 said:


> My modest contribution: Dack Dufferins, made in England by Cheaney. Would love a pair of alden #8 LWBs one day.


Very nice LWB @Dannyboy005


----------

